# Shop season ending



## Peyton Price 17 (Nov 16, 2020)

as for me the shop season is coming to an end. in a 4 foot strip in a 2 car garage with no insulation. i have to use some frog lights to keep warm. even with carharts it gets to cold in about and hour. my hands get cold and have to warm them up with the frog lights every 5 minutes. how do you keep warm?


----------



## vtcnc (Nov 16, 2020)

Before I built my insulated and heated shop - I occupied a corner of the basement.


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Nov 16, 2020)

vtcnc said:


> Before I built my insulated and heated shop - I occupied a corner of the basement.


my basement is bigger than the shop will be. it is a hang out area with a bar and some old arcade games. the shop we plan on making will be a 24x36 shop and a little loft with a tv. it will be heated and will have plenty of dehumidifiers.


----------



## savarin (Nov 16, 2020)

Peyton Price 17 said:


> how do you keep warm?



I moved to a hotter part of the world


----------



## NC Rick (Nov 16, 2020)

getting cold outside and dark in the evenings so it IS shop season.  Mini-split is one of the most important tools in the shop. Year around comfort and humidity control.


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Nov 16, 2020)

savarin said:


> I moved to a hotter part of the world


it is getting warmer here in pa. 3 years ago we had a 70 degree christmas.


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Nov 16, 2020)

NC Rick said:


> getting cold outside and dark in the evenings so it IS shop season.  Mini-split is one of the most important tools in the shop. Year around comfort and humidity control.


yesterday was in the 50ties so i rebuilt my potatoe cannon. we launched some flour and everything that fit in a 2 inch barrel until we ran out of hair spray.


----------



## vtcnc (Nov 16, 2020)

Peyton Price 17 said:


> it is getting warmer here in pa. 3 years ago we had a 70 degree christmas.


I remember that day up here in Vermont. Entire Northeast Christmas was in shorts, windows open and outside in the street throwing the football with the kids and neighbors.


----------



## savarin (Nov 16, 2020)

The winter I left the UK it dropped to -25C where we lived.
I never ever want to experience that again and where I am now it will never happen.


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Nov 16, 2020)

NC Rick said:


> getting cold outside and dark in the evenings so it IS shop season



ditto - no more outdoors work or evenings on the deck. Time to make chips until the metal becomes too cold to handle, or ice makes the walk to treacherous (usually Feb).


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 16, 2020)

Peyton Price 17 said:


> as for me the shop season is coming to an end. in a 4 foot strip in a 2 car garage with no insulation. i have to use some frog lights to keep warm. even with carharts it gets to cold in about and hour. my hands get cold and have to warm them up with the frog lights every 5 minutes. how do you keep warm?


I would think a rocket stove would be a very worthwhile project. YouTube is full of DIY plans. Very efficient and uses over 10x’s less wood. People heat houses and shops with them using just junk mail. Add mass like cobb and the heat lasts for hours. Not only are rocket stoves efficient they burn all the wood gas in the reaction chamber(55gal drum) and only emit CO2 and H2O. Also pulls all the humidity out of the shop. Just a thought.

We are having a bit of a heat wave here today with Santa Anna winds where the winds in the morning come from inland instead of from the sea and we‘ll probably get close 90deg by noon. Then the winds will reverse and we‘ll be back down in the 60’s by 4pm. When it that hot its not comfortable to work in my shop as it faces south.


----------



## vtcnc (Nov 16, 2020)

Your lunchtime distraction...









						List of weather records - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Nov 16, 2020)

vtcnc said:


> I remember that day up here in Vermont. Entire Northeast Christmas was in shorts, windows open and outside in the street throwing the football with the kids and neighbors.





C-Bag said:


> I would think a rocket stove would be a very worthwhile project. YouTube is full of DIY plans. Very efficient and uses over 10x’s less wood. People heat houses and shops with them using just junk mail. Add mass like cobb and the heat lasts for hours. Not only are rocket stoves efficient they burn all the wood gas in the reaction chamber(55gal drum) and only emit CO2 and H2O. Also pulls all the humidity out of the shop. Just a thought.
> 
> We are having a bit of a heat wave here today with Santa Anna winds where the winds in the morning come from inland instead of from the sea and we‘ll probably get close 90deg by noon. Then the winds will reverse and we‘ll be back down in the 60’s by 4pm. When it that hot its not comfortable to work in my shop as it faces south.


i cant make a rocket stove. i don"t have the space yet as my brother and dad are restoring a 1971 land cruiser and i cant buy a 55 gallon drum because i"m 12 and don"t have a job. i spent it all on tool chests and tools. soon i will be getting a hardnige dv59 from my neighbors friend who is a master machinist. then i could make some money


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Nov 16, 2020)

vtcnc said:


> Your lunchtime distraction...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


right on my lunch time. how did you know?


----------



## vtcnc (Nov 16, 2020)

Peyton Price 17 said:


> right on my lunch time. how did you know?


I was hungry too...


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Nov 16, 2020)

vtcnc said:


> I was hungry too...


i would be drooling for food but the food at school is so dry i have to save the water in my body. but they have chocolate milk.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Nov 16, 2020)

Insulated 9x12 where the mill and lathe live, small electric heater, insulated boots (concrete floors are COLD!).


----------



## vtcnc (Nov 16, 2020)

Peyton Price 17 said:


> i would be drooling for food but the food at school is so dry i have to save the water in my body. but they have chocolate milk.


Is Pennsylvania doing any remote learning? Or are you all at school five days a week right now?


----------



## middle.road (Nov 16, 2020)

Next home shop (if there is one) shall be located so as to take advantage of the Sun's position during the year.

Summer it is beating down on the front of the shop. Have to put up a canopy if I'm working on stuff in the driveway.
Winter it is pounding the backside of the shop, so no help at all and the driveway is in the shade.

Working on a truck yesterday changing out the steering gearbox. Concrete has 'chilled' already.
(And oh yeah, a vehicle lift...)


----------



## RJSakowski (Nov 16, 2020)

My woodworking shop is in a 120 y.o. granary with no insulation.  Work in the shop in winter is doable, you just have to pick your days.  Temperatures in Wisconsin can dip to overnight lows below -20ºF and daytime highs less than -10ºF but we do get heat wave where the temperature is in the twenties and above.  Those are the work days.

Of course, you have to dress for the occasion.  As someone who cut his teeth ice fishing in below zero weather where you dipped your hands into the ice water to warm them, working in the woodworking shop is a piece of cake.  Now laying under a car, installing a transmission, that's another story.


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Nov 16, 2020)

vtcnc said:


> Is Pennsylvania doing any remote learning? Or are you all at school five days a week right now?


i go 4 days a week. most go 2 and the rest are remote. we have Wednesdays as catch up day for remote and i get to stay home. it is nice to have a little break every now and then. and now i have a break after lunch and one from 1:45 to 2:15. i like it better than elementary.


----------



## Stonebriar (Nov 16, 2020)

In Texas the best shop time IS the winter.  It takes very little to heat up a building. Harder to keep one cool in the summer.

I have a heat pump and keep the shop between 60-80 year round and it adds about $20-30 a month in electric cost.


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Nov 16, 2020)

Stonebriar said:


> In Texas the best shop time IS the winter.  It takes very little to heat up a building. Harder to keep one cool in the summer.


keeping a shop cold is hard. i don"t know if i will get an air conditioner or not. i might just get one of those wall mount ones.


----------



## Larry$ (Nov 16, 2020)

Peyton,  "the shop we plan on making will be a 24x36 "
That's the size I wanted to build here in town. It is the max allowed *BUT *They don't allow insulation??? How stupid, well they are politicians and Beaur-craps! They've been doing follow up inspections to make sure people don't insulate later. Winters are too chilly here to do W/O insulation. My hobby area is currently in the corner of one of my rental buildings, but it is a long drive.


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Nov 16, 2020)

Larry$ said:


> Peyton,  "the shop we plan on making will be a 24x36 "
> That's the size I wanted to build here in town. It is the max allowed *BUT *They don't allow insulation??? How stupid, well they are politicians and Beaur-craps! They've been doing follow up inspections to make sure people don't insulate later. Winters are too chilly here to do W/O insulation. My hobby area is currently in the corner of one of my rental buildings, but it is a long drive.


i don"t understand that.maybe at that size they think it is a warehouse?


----------



## NC Rick (Nov 16, 2020)

Peyton Price 17 said:


> i cant make a rocket stove. i don"t have the space yet as my brother and dad are restoring a 1971 land cruiser and i cant buy a 55 gallon drum because i"m 12 and don"t have a job. i spent it all on tool chests and tools. soon i will be getting a hardnige dv59 from my neighbors friend who is a master machinist. then i could make some money


Well, that warms my heart!  Good on you young man, I'm thinking you are going to figure it out.


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Nov 16, 2020)

NC Rick said:


> Well, that warms my heart!  Good on you young man, I'm thinking you are going to figure it out.


my neighbor has been a machinist his whole life. when he started a old bird gave him a b and s micrometer a couple calipers a drill bit gauge a height gauge and some other stuff. the micrometer was from 1902 and is in great shape.this year he gave it to me and my brother and he taught me how to read a micrometer and verneir calipers. he is downsizing and bringing some of his machines in his garage and teaching me how to use a mill and lathe.


----------



## NC Rick (Nov 16, 2020)

Peyton Price 17 said:


> my neighbor has been a machinist his whole life. when he started a old bird gave him a b and s micrometer a couple calipers a drill bit gauge a height gauge and some other stuff. the micrometer was from 1902 and is in great shape.this year he gave it to me and my brother and he taught me how to read a micrometer and verneir calipers. he is downsizing and bringing some of his machines in his garage and teaching me how to use a mill and lathe.


It is so awesome that you have not only the opportunity but the passion to take advantage of such a wonderful thing.  Soak in every minute.


----------



## eugene13 (Nov 16, 2020)

Peyton Price 17 said:


> my neighbor has been a machinist his whole life. when he started a old bird gave him a b and s micrometer a couple calipers a drill bit gauge a height gauge and some other stuff. the micrometer was from 1902 and is in great shape.this year he gave it to me and my brother and he taught me how to read a micrometer and verneir calipers. he is downsizing and bringing some of his machines in his garage and teaching me how to use a mill and lathe.


It's really gratifying to see a young person that isn't hung up on their cell phone, and looking at the manual arts.  Oh yeah, I have coal fired floor heat, it generally runs from October till May.


----------



## benmychree (Nov 16, 2020)

Peyton Price 17 said:


> i don"t understand that.maybe at that size they think it is a warehouse?


I suspect that they do not want to see it converted into a living space.


----------



## BGHansen (Nov 16, 2020)

We have a 40' x 96' pole barn, shop takes up 32' x 40'. It's well insulated and is heated with a 125,000 BTU overhead propane heater. 

You may look for either a torpedo heater (propane, kerosene or fuel oil). Another option is a ventless gas heater.  I used to use a 20,000 BTU propane heater supplied by a  100 lb. tank.

Bruce


----------



## Braeden P (Nov 16, 2020)

NC Rick said:


> It is so awesome that you have not only the opportunity but the passion to take advantage of such a wonderful thing.  Soak in every minute.


Well I soak in every minute for sure when he comes over I get more knowledge in 5 minutes from him than five hours on here the more time someone is doing a trade the more tricks that that person knows that is for sure not trying to say this site is useless but you sure can get lots of info from people who have been in the trade for decades.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 16, 2020)

Peyton, you have to be the youngest machinist I have ever known.
I'm glad to see you logging in and listening to these old geezers, they know a thing or two.
I am very happy to see you participating and learning from this group.


----------



## Mtnmac (Nov 16, 2020)

NC Rick said:


> getting cold outside and dark in the evenings so it IS shop season.  Mini-split is one of the most important tools in the shop. Year around comfort and humidity control.


Yes, the mini split is one of the best things I did.  Now I can work year round easily, and it helps with the machines rusting too.


----------



## NC Rick (Nov 16, 2020)

Janderso said:


> Peyton, you have to be the youngest machinist I have ever known.
> I'm glad to see you logging in and listening to these old geezers, they know a thing or two.
> I am very happy to see you participating and learning from this group.


He will be teaching us some stuff soon enough!


----------



## Dhal22 (Nov 16, 2020)

Peyton Price 17 said:


> as for me the shop season is coming to an end. in a 4 foot strip in a 2 car garage with no insulation. i have to use some frog lights to keep warm. even with carharts it gets to cold in about and hour. my hands get cold and have to warm them up with the frog lights every 5 minutes. how do you keep warm?




I grew up in the south.  Shorts and tshirt today.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 16, 2020)

Yes, the mini-split makes our sanctuary available year round.


----------



## dewbane (Nov 17, 2020)

I feel your pain. My shop is in a tent garage, which is even crappier than a real garage. The only thing that puts out enough BTUs to warm the equipment to operating temperature also puts out enough H20 to cover everything with an emulsified sludge of watery way oil. I've had an extended season this year, but it's finally getting cold enough that my season is done for now.

I'm solving this problem by moving the shop inside my house. I'm in the middle of a massive shuffling project where I redo this room and move this there to move that there to move the other the other where, and when it's all finally wrapped up, I get to put the lathe and mill inside what used to be my den. It's a crazy place for a workshop, and my wife would whine and complain so loudly, but that's right, she left me, and she signed the house over to me on the way out, so I guess the sole owner of the property approves of this crazy plan.


----------



## Tozguy (Nov 17, 2020)

Peyton Price 17 said:


> as for me the shop season is coming to an end. in a 4 foot strip in a 2 car garage with no insulation. i have to use some frog lights to keep warm. even with carharts it gets to cold in about and hour. my hands get cold and have to warm them up with the frog lights every 5 minutes. how do you keep warm?


Until you can move your shop to a warmer location in the house you might consider putting up a curtain around the work area so that any heat generated by the frog lights will hang around longer.
How about heated boots? 
How about gloves? I have found that blue nitrile gloves give me a measure of insulation without creating a safety concern. 
Finally, when you get beyond your cold tolerance threshold, do something physical to get your circulation up, like push-ups or chin-ups. This is a quick way to warm up.
When all else fails, wrap your hands around a mug of hot chocolate.


----------



## Larry$ (Nov 17, 2020)

Probably/possibly but a living space would require other things, like plumbing. At any rate I don't think I should be denied the use of a garage to fiddle in just because someone else might convert it to a living space. The key term is "might."


----------



## Braeden P (Nov 17, 2020)

Tozguy said:


> Until you can move your shop to a warmer location in the house you might consider putting up a curtain around the work area so that any heat generated by the frog lights will hang around longer.
> How about heated boots?
> How about gloves? I have found that blue nitrile gloves give me a measure of insulation without creating a safety concern.
> Finally, when you get beyond your cold tolerance threshold, do something physical to get your circulation up, like push-ups or chin-ups. This is a quick way to warm up.
> When all else fails, wrap your hands around a mug of hot chocolate.


by spring me and Peyton should have a new shop built or at least that is what my dad said.


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Nov 17, 2020)

NC Rick said:


> It is so awesome that you have not only the opportunity but the passion to take advantage of such a wonderful thing.  Soak in every minute.





NC Rick said:


> He will be teaching us some stuff soon enough!


my uncle has a bp 2 and a grizzly lathe he almost bought a new lathe and told my dad to pick it up. it is a 12x37 but the lead screw is bent. when we went up there we taught him how to use some tools. he also used a hex die to cut threads. i held the key in the chuck and he cut some threads. we took of 10% of the diameter to cut the threads and i could barley hold it back.


----------



## Tozguy (Nov 17, 2020)

Braeden P said:


> by spring me and Peyton should have a new shop built or at least that is what my dad said.


and all of us here at HM heard your Dad say so, right fellas?


----------



## Braeden P (Nov 17, 2020)

Tozguy said:


> and all of us here at HM heard him say so, right fellas?


yup my uncle keeps saying for him to build the shop so that we can teach him how to use his lathe and mill.


----------



## Jim F (Nov 22, 2020)

Peyton Price 17 said:


> as for me the shop season is coming to an end. in a 4 foot strip in a 2 car garage with no insulation. i have to use some frog lights to keep warm. even with carharts it gets to cold in about and hour. my hands get cold and have to warm them up with the frog lights every 5 minutes. how do you keep warm?


I feel your pain, my shop is climate controlled, the climate inside is the same as outside............


----------



## jpackard56 (Nov 23, 2020)

Larry$ said:


> Peyton,  "the shop we plan on making will be a 24x36 "
> That's the size I wanted to build here in town. It is the max allowed *BUT *They don't allow insulation??? How stupid, well they are politicians and Beaur-craps! They've been doing follow up inspections to make sure people don't insulate later. Winters are too chilly here to do W/O insulation. My hobby area is currently in the corner of one of my rental buildings, but it is a long drive.


I am truly blessed to live so far out that so far nobody cares what I do or build as long as I pay the taxes. My first house out of the Navy was a corner lot in town,,,said never again !
Second house was on the edge of town but on a state route, and quickly became annexed to town with places going up all around with noise and rules, etc.,,,said never again !
Property value increase of the second place allowed the wife and I to move to an abandoned farm and build not quite in the center of 80 acres. After 20 years here we now have neighbors on both ajoining farms not quite a half mile to the southeast !  I'm guessing at our age that by the time somebody has rules on what we can do here the wife and I will both have passed on.
No insulation in a building that they let you put up, yikes !


----------



## graham-xrf (Nov 24, 2020)

Larry$ said:


> Peyton,  "the shop we plan on making will be a 24x36 "
> That's the size I wanted to build here in town. It is the max allowed *BUT *They don't allow insulation??? How stupid, well they are politicians and Beaur-craps! They've been doing follow up inspections to make sure people don't insulate later. Winters are too chilly here to do W/O insulation. My hobby area is currently in the corner of one of my rental buildings, but it is a long drive.


Whaaat? That your authority would not allow insulation, and wish that so with such determination that they do follow-up inspections must mean there was a policy reasoning to achieve an aim. I am just stumped as to what it might be.

Here in UK, we have some of the strictest planning permission setups. Get it wrong, and the place will get demolished. It can't even get started without, and is inspected during build, yet even here, we don't have anything like that.

I am in the process of constructing my outhouse/ shop/ utility storage/ hideout man-cave, call it what you will. I live in a "designated National Park / Conservation Area of Natural Beauty and Special Scientific Interest". Provided I stick by certain rules, I don't need planning permission at all.

Where I am, I cannot have what may be considered "an eyesore". It has to be a proper building, not a knock-up shed. It cannot be on the frontage, nor to the side. That's OK, I will take the great views to the South and West. So long as it is 2m or more (about 6ft) from the boundary, and does not take up more than 50% of the land around the main building, I can build pretty much as I please.

One thing, it must not be "habitable", in the sense of having toilet facilities and people living it for rent. That's OK by me. It's a modest space 18 x 12, and will have bench and machines. It will be insulated, even the floor. If I need a hard bolt to the reinforced concrete, I'll cut puck-holes in the floor for the chemi-bolts.

I DO plan to have one of those Alaska-style woodburners in it. It gets dark here at 16:00 and already near freezing!


----------



## Buffalo21 (Nov 24, 2020)

benmychree said:


> I suspect that they do not want to see it converted into a living space.


  Or an untaxed business


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Nov 24, 2020)

I didn't tell anybody, I just added a shop to the barn, had some insulation delivered and installed it. You start filing for permits, all you're going to get is a lot of pushback. 

I'm with jpackard56 on this - I live on the center of a 40 acre plot with conservation land on two sides. Nobody not nobody cares what I get up to


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Nov 24, 2020)

Now 


Peyton Price 17 said:


> with a bar


Now I know how you keep warm........


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Nov 26, 2020)

Suzuki4evr said:


> Now
> 
> Now I know how you keep warm........


It’s only lemon lime bitters and some soda.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Nov 26, 2020)

If that's what you're sellin......not sure if I buyin.
 
Just kidding my friend. Keep warm and make chips.


----------



## graham-xrf (Nov 28, 2020)

Peyton Price 17 said:


> i cant make a rocket stove. i don"t have the space yet as my brother and dad are restoring a 1971 land cruiser and i cant buy a 55 gallon drum because i"m 12 and don"t have a job. i spent it all on tool chests and tools. soon i will be getting a hardnige dv59 from my neighbors friend who is a master machinist. then i could make some money


My apologies I am back in an earlier part of the thread, but I noted the mention of rocket stoves, and for me, I see a safety issue.
As mentioned by @C-Bag , these high efficiency stoves can be made from plans, and completely burn the wood. Widely used in rural Africa for cooking, they use less fuel to greatly reduce the particulates that give lung problems where wood fuel is used inside without proper ventilation.
There is a "BUT"!
If you burn anything in an enclosed space, you are allowing the products of the combustion into that space, and using up the oxygen. You don't ever want to breathe the products of combustion. You absolutely have to have sufficient air in, and a vent route out. CO can't be seen, has no smell, and is poisonous! Even with a proper flue pipe, a leak can kill! Rocket stoves are for cooking, or heating water without "smoke" pollution, either outdoors, or with a very ventilated space. I don't think they are used as a room heater.

[EDIT: Not totally clear to me, but if "rocket stoves" also always have flues, then my thoughts about CO safety is moot]

A modern wood burner with flue pipe does burn efficiently. Mine has the 50mm insulation on the inside surfaces, and routes the first pass hot air to over the front glass. It's hot enough to burn off any carbon and tars, converting to CO2, and keeping the glass clean. The air needed for combustion never re-enters the room. It goes out the flue pipe. All other cold air at the bottom taking heat from the stove, and it's hot flue outer, convects up to the ceiling, and back down around the room. I have CO alarms in the room, in case anything leaks or gets blocked.

In cold places with wood fuel - like Alaska, folk go to extremes to insulate the cabins. Ventilation schemes even use heat exchangers to salvage exit air heat, to pre-heat the incoming, which you need to have fresh air to breathe. In every case I am aware of, they most carefully install and seal up the stove flue, making sure anything that has been burned, only every makes it to the outside.


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 28, 2020)

There are tons of folks using mass rocket heaters to heat shops, here’s one:


----------



## Braeden P (Nov 28, 2020)

graham-xrf said:


> My apologies I am back in an earlier part of the thread, but I noted the mention of rocket stoves, and for me, I see a safety issue.
> As mentioned by @C-Bag , these high efficiency stoves can be made from plans, and completely burn the wood. Widely used in rural Africa for cooking, they use less fuel to greatly reduce the particulates that give lung problems where wood fuel is used inside without proper ventilation.
> There is a "BUT"!
> If you burn anything in an enclosed space, you are allowing the products of the combustion into that space, and using up the oxygen. You don't ever want to breathe the products of combustion. You absolutely have to have sufficient air in, and a vent route out. CO can't be seen, has no smell, and is poisonous! Even with a proper flue pipe, a leak can kill! Rocket stoves are for cooking, or heating water without "smoke" pollution, either outdoors, or with a very ventilated space. I don't think they are used as a room heater.
> ...


Yea I’m sure my mom won’t let me make or use it inside.


----------



## graham-xrf (Nov 28, 2020)

C-Bag said:


> There are tons of folks using mass rocket heaters to heat shops, here’s one:


Indeed! I had never known the term "rocket heater". The one you show _does_ have a flue - just like my high efficiency woodburner.
Most images I had were of the outdoor cooking kit. I now understand that the heat riser, which is part of the method, is also the exit flue.
I would happily have one like the one in your picture, and  by function, my woodburner works exactly like that.

If my understanding of the types of stove called "rocket heaters" always use the riser as a flue to the outside, then my thoughts about safety are needless.

I would not use gas-burning "space heaters". About the most actual flame fire I would put up with that does not have an extit for the combustion products, is an oxy-acetylene flame, and even that only for short periods, and room ventilated.


----------



## middle.road (Nov 28, 2020)

You know the seasons are changing when you take down the 30" fan in the corner and put up your 220v heater. . .   

Years ago my shop in Illinois was pretty well insulated.
I had two propane heaters going once. Big mistake. Came on suddenly, or so it seemed, got very difficult to breathe.
Took several seconds for it to dawn on me what was happening. Then I hit the garage door opener.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Nov 28, 2020)

These talks of homemade wood and oil burners, remind me of my cousin who has lost 2 houses and a garage, due to his homemade oil burner. The insurance company paid for the first house, installed a rider about UL and a few other certification requirements on future heating equipment, they did not pay for the second house or the garage, after the garage fire, the wife had had enough and took the kids and moved out. He had a new garage and is working on the Mark IV version of his oil burner, I’m expecting to here that also burned down at any time now.


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 28, 2020)

graham-xrf said:


> Indeed! I had never known the term "rocket heater". The one you show _does_ have a flue - just like my high efficiency woodburner.
> Most images I had were of the outdoor cooking kit. I now understand that the heat riser, which is part of the method, is also the exit flue.
> I would happily have one like the one in your picture, and  by function, my woodburner works exactly like that.
> 
> ...


All the rocket stoves I’ve ever seen were with a flue and combustion chamber, usually a 55gal drum. I’d never even heard of cooking on one until recently. And around here they can’t hardly give 55gal drums away. I guess that’s they way it goes, it’s sunny and warm here and the drums are everywhere, and where it’s freezing no drums.

my brother converted his heater to burn waste oil over 25yrs ago and never had a problem. He is a plumber and machinist by trades so that I’m sure has something to do with it.


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 28, 2020)

Look at rocket stove heater shop on YouTube , there is tons.


----------



## twraska (Nov 29, 2020)

Peyton Price 17 said:


> as for me the shop season is coming to an end. in a 4 foot strip in a 2 car garage with no insulation. i have to use some frog lights to keep warm. even with carharts it gets to cold in about and hour. my hands get cold and have to warm them up with the frog lights every 5 minutes. how do you keep warm?



A propane infrared heater will do wonders. You can make that area quite a bit warmer than ambient.  Mine was $150, puts out 30,000 BYU’s and will make a 12x18 area 20+ degrees warmer.


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 29, 2020)

I come from the POV of cheap and safe. And having used propane it’s not anything I like in an enclosed area. It’s also an ongoing expense with propane. I really like the last guy’s use of a propane bottle for the reaction chamber. I see old retired bottles all the time for free or cheap. Same with pallets, they can’t hardly give them away around here. We have had a rash of huge downed trees also for the asking. It is all about what you have available. And local regs I guess. But writing off making something (if done right!) to use locally available scrap to heat your space, upgrade your shop, extend useable shop time and learn something in the process was my intent. To each their own and I’ll butt out now.


----------



## middle.road (Dec 1, 2020)

OK, who sent this down our way? Way too early for this.   
31°F @ Noon.


----------



## Braeden P (Dec 3, 2020)

middle.road said:


> OK, who sent this down our way? Way too early for this.
> 31°F @ Noon.
> 
> View attachment 345909


just the other day there was a bit of snow here!


----------

